# Fishing Partner



## 77 (Dec 8, 2009)

I recently bought a Gheenoe LT25 and would like to start fishing the marshes. I'm looking for an experienced partner to fish with. I started fly fishing a couple of years ago and would like to try it out in the marsh so if you fly fish that's a big bonus. My boat hardly cost anything to operate so splitting costs is not a big deal to me. I live in Missouri City and usually fish the Galveston area but I'm open to other places as well. If you're interested please PM me with your name and number and maybe we can set something up.


----------

